# Rowen --- Just wondering ---



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

How many of you have heard/are familiar with the name/term "Rowen"


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Like rowen a boat?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Rowen and Martin Laugh-In? lol


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> How many of you have heard/are familiar with the name/term "Rowen"


row·en (roun)
n. New England 
A second crop, as of hay, in a season


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

You win the prize!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Questions about "rowen".

Forgive me if I am asking questions to which the answers have already been given hereto, but I searched for "rowen" (in titles only) and did not find my answers. This computation devise and the innerweb ain't much help either (Maybe the ol Kapro computer is low on kerosene).

Second cut crops are called rowen; I understand that. Is a third cut called a "second cut rowen" or all subsequent (to the first cut) cuts referred to as rowen, or is the second the ONLY cut that is referred to as rowen.

Is rowen specifically grass or *any* hay crop...alfalfa, clover, horseweeds, bull nettle, blackberry briars, *ANY*thing with a second cut with the intention of it becoming "hay".

I have found some literature that speaks about rowen, rowen's qualities, and rowen's disadvantage. An interesting point is "Some hold that all such hay loosens the bowels as rowen does" etc&#8230;

I could foresee providing that info (there is much more than the one quote above) to a Horsey Person, them not knowing the meaning of rowen, and claiming that they would not feed it to their horses&#8230;all the while claiming that they would NEVER feed their horses first cut hay.
(SOME horsey people are starting to remind me of the college attendees signing the petition to ban dihydrogen monoxide because it was contamination our rivers and streams&#8230;.and if your kneejerk reaction is to sign the petition, you are part of the problem.)
I think it may be a good marketing tool to my little start-up hay racquet. Marketing, for the most part, is about getting people to call for MY hay at a price that I list. My hay (in my opinion is worth the price) is good hay, but I do not receive many responses to advertisements. Each of the callers that have come to look at my hay have been extremely happy, and I seem to be building a customer base.
I know the above may sound goofy and/or indicate that I have devious plans, but I never intend to mislead anyone about my hay. I am the first to tell you what is wrong with something that I am selling before I gloat about its merits. I do like to provide links or printed articles to my perspective customers to dispel wayward beliefs or substantiate my claimed-knowledge. The last horse person that called (about 3rd cut hay) asked "is it good enough for horses?" I told him "in my opinion, any hay is too good for horses"&#8230;he's supposed to be here Tuesday to pick up a load. There must be an endearing quality of my p1$$-poor-attitude because, if I get people to call, they come; if they come, they buy. I would like to add "rowen" to my vocabulary but do not wish to misuse its general connotation.

I would like to hear of the word's proper use (not just the dictionary's definition) and connotation.

73, Mark


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Well Mark, I first heard the name Rowen used the summer I was 14! My great uncle, brother of my maternal grandmother, used it to describe 2nd crop hay! He resided in the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont, where I spent that summer. I had never heard the term used here in southern NH. I prefer to NOT confuse my horsey customers, so have NOT introduced them to the term! As to the makeup of the crop called Rowen, I can only say that my great uncle was prolly describing a 2nd crop of mostly grass hay, as little if any 3rd crop or legume hay got harvested in that locale during that time in history (1953)! I would prolly feel comfortable putting the name Rowen on any regrowth harvested for hay in a given season, but that's just me! JMHO, YMMV, HTH, Dave


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Dave,
Thank you for your response. I appreciate the clarification. To be honest, I do wish to confuse or muddle any horsey person's mind. I MIGHT like to use the ancient article on rowen to show them that first cut can be as good or better than second cut for horses that are merely pets. I just (less than an hour ago) sold a load of 3rd cut which was inferior to some of my first cut. The fact that it was third cut was what sold it&#8230;other factors MAY have been responsible&#8230;maybe the fact that it was still on wagons and was not bleached from being in the hoop building. Honestly, I sold it for the high-end going rate (for around here) and would not sell some of my first cutting for double the amount.
I word my ads to catch the eye of a certain mindset of individual, and the new vernacular may fit my personality, as I like people who would call and ask "what is rowen". I love to learn, and like teaching nearly as well. I had a neighbor that once said (about me) "he'd sell his BLEEP, and BLEEP out of his mouth." If I can talk to them, I can educate them. If I can educate them, they will buy the right hay for them (a lot if times, it is mine).
Thanks again Dave
73, Mark


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

glasswrongsize said:


> I word my ads to catch the eye of a certain mindset of individual, and the new vernacular may fit my personality, as I like people who would call and ask "what is rowen". I love to learn, and like teaching nearly as well. I had a neighbor that once said (about me) "he'd sell his BLEEP, and BLEEP out of his mouth." If I can talk to them, I can educate them. If I can educate them, they will buy the right hay for them (a lot if times, it is mine).


Don't want to rain on your parade, but remember, you are dealing with horsey people.....Most don't even understand that hay is dried grass. Many down here will only respond to ads that contain the word "coastal" and will happily buy bales of pure Johnson Grass if they are green and smell reasonably decent. I'm afraid that trying to educate them will be an exercise in futility, but good luck.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

> I'm afraid that trying to educate them will be an exercise in futility


Mike, I agree, but it beats totin' around a sack of snakes all the time.
73, Mark


----------

